# Maria-vai-com-as-outras



## Jessica_limab

Alguém conhece alguma expressão parecida em espanhol ?
*"Maria-vai-com-as-outras"*

Obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Para aqueles que ainda não conhecem a expressão, aqui vai a definição:
Pessoa fraca, sem vontade, que se deixa levar pelos outros; carneirinho.
E aqui a origem da expressão. (role a barra até embaixo)


----------



## -Luciana-

poderia ser algo assim em espanhol:
"a Fulano lo llevan de las narices". O sea que la expresion seria "llevar de las narices".
Tambien decimos "Fulano es un veleta" pero esto significa que hoy opina una cosa y al rato otra totalmente contraria. Saludos!


----------



## Vanda

As expressões que você deu, Luciana, estão de acordo com o uso de maria-vai-com-as-outras, sempre que implicar que a pessoa não tem opinião própria, que faz o que os outros querem ou dizem. O WR a define como _borrego._


----------



## Jessica_limab

Gracias/Obrigada a todas!
Obrigada por ter feito a definição da expressão para mim.

Até mais!


----------



## -Luciana-

hola Vanda, para nosotros en Buenos Aires Argentina, le decimos borrego a una persona chica en edad. Por ejemplo alguien pregunta: -qué edad tiene Fulano? y te responden: -Fulano? es un borrego! tiene sólo X edad. Saludos!


----------



## MariaTriana

Yo creo que podría ser "pelele".


----------



## Tomby

Eu diria "_ingenua_" ou "ilusa"; também "_inocente_", neste caso com alusão depreciativa. Porem acho muito boa a expressão "pelele" da MariaTriana.


----------



## marola

Uma expressão parecida em Espanha é: 
_Ovejas bobas, donde va la una va la otra. _
Emprega-se quando alguém de pouca vontade é influída por outras pessoas.


----------



## MOC

marola said:


> Uma expressão parecida em Espanha é:
> _Ovejas bobas, donde va la una va la otra. _
> Emprega-se quando alguém de pouca vontade é influída por outras pessoas.



Esse é exactamente o sentido da expressão em português. Parece-me o mais adequado dos exemplos dados.


----------



## juancarlosrocha

Por favor, quiero que me expliquen el significado de la expresión "maria-vai-com-as-outras", y, si es posible, también el plural.-

Juan


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Em nosso país Maria, José , João são nomes bem comuns.

"maria-vai-com-as-outras"
No Brasil usamos esta expressão para designar uma pessoa que não tem opinião firme e própria sobre o que gosta.

A personalidade dessa pessoa  é fraca.Não tem voz ativa.
Não é capaz de escolher o próprio caminho, ela segue as outras pessoas.



Se as outras(amigas) querem ir ao cinema ela acompanha, não opina, não escolhe por si mesma.

Ex: ¿Maria você vai ao circo ou ao teatro?
      Não sei! Eu vou com as outras onde elas forem.........


----------



## Mangato

Es una forma de decir de una persona que no tiene criterio propio, falta de personalidad.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Lembra-me da expressão: “¿A dónde va Vicente? A donde va la gente".


----------



## Vanda

Não se esqueça de fazer primeiro uma busca 
1- no dicionário que fica no alto da página
2- no sistema de busca do fórum para ver se já tem uma discussão sobre o mesmo tema.

Neste caso de maria-vai-com-as-outras, todas as duas opções já são existentes.


----------



## juancarlosrocha

Me parece que la traducción exacta al español sería_: Persona que no es capaz de escoger su propio camino, siempre sigue a las otras personas (lo llevan de las narices; falta de personalidad, de poca voluntad)._
Eu acho que esse é o significado mais adequado.-
Obrigado.


----------



## Sidnei Vinicius

Don Ramon, del Chavo del Ocho, siempre ha dicho "Me voy al Necaxa" con ese sentido.


----------



## gz_427

Bem, eu estava lendo um texto desses que põem sob os vídeos no youtube e eu achei esta expressão: "Marias-vão-com-as-outras". Pelo contexto, eu achei que deve ser gente que faz o que todo mundo faz, mas não sei se fiquei certo ou não. Não e mais que uma curiosidade, mas eu gostaria de saber. Obrigado.
PS: Disculpen las faltas que pueda haber, si las hay.


----------



## Carfer

Bem vindo(a) ao forum, gz.

É isso mesmo. O singular é _'Maria-vai-com-as-outras'_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Uma pequena sutileza nessa interpretação: "Maria-vai-com-as-outras" é uma pessoa sem opinião própria, que muda de opinião de acordo com o interlocutor que tem pela frente.


----------



## gz_427

Obrigado a vôces. Eu pesquisei a expresão no forum, precisamente para evitar isto... mas ja viram...não deu certo,não . Peço perdão se eu fiz perder o tempo a alguém.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

gz_427 said:


> Obrigado a vôces. Eu pesquisei a expresão no forum, precisamente para evitar isto... mas ja viram...não deu certo,não . Peço perdão se eu fiz perder o tempo a alguém.



A intenção do Foro é essa mesma, a de discutir palavras e expressōes. Você pode ver que sua expressão rendeu bastante, ou como diríamos no Brasil, "deu Ibope" (teve muitas participaçōes).


----------



## Vanda

Sem problemas, GZ. No início é difícil achar algumas discussões, depois você se acostuma. Apenas tenho que ajuntá-las com outras já existentes para eficiência do dicionário.


----------

